# another batch of tub plants in.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

I got a bunch of more tub plants in. Here is the list.

Reineckii (rosaefolia)
Dwarf baby teargrass $21.99 to $24.99 (some of these are HUGE!!!)
African pygmy sword
Parrot's feather
South American Bacopa
Mushroom plant
giant hairgrass
green water trumpet
Lemon Bacopa.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Is this supposed to be in the salt water forum?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

......Moved


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Brent, when you have a moment would mind checking the scientific name of the green water trumpet? I know it's a crypt but I don't remember which one.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

